
Rebuilding a Piece of the First Digital Voice Scrambler - mmastrac
https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/rebuilding-a-piece-of-the-first-digital-voice-scrambler
======
gumby
BTW the first _analog_ voice scrambler (as far as I know) dates to WWII:
[http://chris-intel-
corner.blogspot.com/2012/02/intercepted-c...](http://chris-intel-
corner.blogspot.com/2012/02/intercepted-conversations-bell-labs-3.html)

